# CoolerMaster 590 case mod



## zer0_c00l

well im thinking about modding my plain jane case. im just looking for some good ideas  ive already bought a thermaltake  drive bay expansion with a fan for extra cooler


----------



## bomberboysk

-Paint inside black with matte paint.
-Window
-Add a fan down there in the bottom by the PSU and give case some feet

Those would be a few of the more common mods...


----------



## ScottALot

Window shaped like lightning!


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> -Paint inside black with matte paint.
> -Window
> -Add a fan down there in the bottom by the PSU and give case some feet
> 
> Those would be a few of the more common mods...



Agreed

And they would make a HUGE difference on looks that is


----------



## zer0_c00l

G25r8cer said:


> Agreed
> 
> And they would make a HUGE difference on looks that is



ya i was thinking of painting the inside black


----------



## G25r8cer

zer0_c00l said:


> ya i was thinking of painting the inside black



It will make things look alot better

1. Take it apart
2. Sand down everything lightly
3. Clean it off good with rubbing alcohol or wet towel
4. Let dry
5. Start painting


Primer is NOT needed if you make sure you sand it and paint with LIGHT coats


----------



## Shane

that case imo would look great sprayed Orange/yellow or red inside.....black outside as it is....and add a window.

It seems everyone these days sprays it black..it does look cool but....something diffrent is always nice.

I actualy considred spraying my Coolermaster 690....all gloss White.


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> that case imo would look great sprayed Orange/yellow or red inside.....black outside as it is....and add a window.
> 
> It seems everyone these days sprays it black..it does look cool but....something diffrent is always nice.
> 
> I actualy considred spraying my Coolermaster 690...*.all gloss White*.


Gloss white would look pretty unique, only problem i would have(around here) is it shows dust like a madman and my room is pretty dusty....well, actually any gloss color come to think about it.


----------



## ScottALot

Noone likes my window idea? The lightning bolt?


----------



## zer0_c00l

orange black and red inside sounds sweet!


----------



## G25r8cer

ScottALot said:


> Noone likes my window idea? The lightning bolt?



Windows are designed to let you see inside 

A lightning bolt might look cool but, defeat the purpose


----------



## ScottALot

Over the fan holes?


----------



## Machin3

ScottALot said:


> Over the fan holes?



Lol. I kind of agree with ScottALot. I would do a window. It gives you a chance to try something new. It would be cool if you painted the front grill white and then made that lighting bolt window and then top that off with black interior and some white cold cathodes. That would look kinda sick.

Bam! Look at those fans!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/addicussd/3519153064/


----------



## ScottALot

What are those fans mounted on? I can't figure that picture out..


----------



## Machin3

ScottALot said:


> What are those fans mounted on? I can't figure that picture out..



Its my friends computer and its some really wide heatsink (I forgot the name) but it gives you the ability to mount to 120mm fans on it.






Its the Gemin 2 by CoolerMaster.


----------



## linkin

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Its my friends computer and its some really wide heatsink (I forgot the name) but it gives you the ability to mount to 120mm fans on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the Gemin 2 by CoolerMaster.



wow does that thing have enough heatpipes?


----------



## zer0_c00l

well as far as the side window i already bought one and once i got it home i really dont like the looks.so maybe ill try making one myself... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999177  i was thinking of taking out the plex glass and putting mesh or some kinda grills what ya think?


----------



## bomberboysk

zer0_c00l said:


> well as far as the side window i already bought one and once i got it home i really dont like the looks.so maybe ill try making one myself... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999177  i was thinking of taking out the plex glass and putting mesh or some kinda grills what ya think?


Im pretty sure the side panel for the 690 is larger than for the 590...


http://www.jab-tech.com/Thumb-screws-pr-1465.html


----------



## zer0_c00l

bomberboysk said:


> Im pretty sure the side panel for the 690 is larger than for the 590...



 nope fits perfect...      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont look at the dusty desk lol  this pic is pretty old


----------



## bomberboysk

zer0_c00l said:


> nope fits perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont look at the dusty desk lol  this pic is pretty old


Oh, you already bought it,didnt read your post correctly.

Another idea is get rid of the tooless pci bays, and get some black thumbscrews, i got some of these for mine and they are nice for the price: (10 for $1.49)
http://www.jab-tech.com/Thumb-screws-pr-1465.html

Adding two exhaust fans to the top would probably increase airflow and drop case temps a bit.


----------



## zer0_c00l

well i know for a fact the blue fans are gone replacing with six these      http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233015


----------



## bomberboysk

May wanna consider these, 90cfm at ~20dba:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=coolermaster_r4-_-35-103-063-_-Product

LED's arent the brightest in the world however


----------



## zer0_c00l

ya i was looking for 90, and i really like black with red ( nice find bomber) so i think im starting my project sunday ill post pics.. cutting a fan maount in bottom of the case by the psu kinda like the 690 ,and painting the inside black and orange  tooless mounts are gonna be orange and black and mybe some red in there. gonna play with the addon side window maybe put some mesh grill in adding coolermaster black red fans....so far thats all i can think of..


----------



## bomberboysk

zer0_c00l said:


> ya i was looking for 90, and i really like black with red ( nice find bomber)


I have blue ones on my rad, if you want some better pics of them i can take some


----------



## ScottALot

Cm r4 ftw.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

bomberboysk said:


> May wanna consider these, 90cfm at ~20dba:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=coolermaster_r4-_-35-103-063-_-Product
> 
> LED's arent the brightest in the world however


I know this is a bit of a bump, but I just have to point out something. I have 3 of those fans in my case and when they are running at full speed, yes they move 90 cfm, but they are sooooooo loud. Not even close to 20dba. What's worse is that they aren't PWM, which means no variable speed without a fan controller. I would seriously tell everyone to avoid these fans unless they have a fan controller... or you like your computer to sound like a wind tunnel. They do look good though.


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> May wanna consider these, 90cfm at ~20dba:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=coolermaster_r4-_-35-103-063-_-Product
> 
> LED's arent the brightest in the world however



Yup I got 4 of these in my case.  Silent and flow well.  Can't beat em, especially for the price.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I know this is a bit of a bump, but I just have to point out something. I have 3 of those fans in my case and when they are running at full speed, yes they move 90 cfm, but they are sooooooo loud. Not even close to 20dba. What's worse is that they aren't PWM, which means no variable speed without a fan controller. I would seriously tell everyone to avoid these fans unless they have a fan controller... or you like your computer to sound like a wind tunnel. They do look good though.


Faulty perhaps? If i bring my rig to a dead silence(gpu fans low as they go, side panel fans off, everything in my room turned off) i can barely hear them and mine are mounted externally.


----------



## ScottALot

You sure you got the fans secure? Maybe rubber grommets are what you need...


----------



## Ethan3.14159

bomberboysk said:


> Faulty perhaps? If i bring my rig to a dead silence(gpu fans low as they go, side panel fans off, everything in my room turned off) i can barely hear them and mine are mounted externally.


3 faulty fans? I doubt it. They are loud, and I work with 2 guys who also have them and agree that's they are too loud. We also get customers returning them because they say 20 db. Cooler Master was very clever in marketing their fans. Our technician called CM, and they said that it never promises 90 cfm @ 20db noise level, but since they are right next to each other on the packaging people assume that's what they mean. Since I now have my case in a sort of cubby in my desk, the noise isn't so bad, though. So, my girlfriend doesn't nag me anymore about the noise.


----------



## ScottALot

Yah, I'd check the mounting and possibly buy some fan grommets from http://www.mnpctech.com/


----------



## Ethan3.14159

*facepalm*


----------



## ScottALot

What? To me, putting it somewhere else doesn't solve the problem, if that's what you're palming about.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ScottALot said:


> What? To me, putting it somewhere else doesn't solve the problem, if that's what you're palming about.


There is no problem except for they are damn loud fans. That is all. At 2000 RPM what fan isn't loud? My point is that they aren't 20 dba at full speed. And I wouldn't recommend them to anyone who didn't have a fan controller.


----------



## bomberboysk

Honestly unless your running a passive or watercooled GPU, the fan on the gpu will be quite a bit louder than the coolermaster r4's.


----------



## Respital

Have you done anything yet, or decided what you're going to do?


----------



## zer0_c00l

Respital said:


> Have you done anything yet, or decided what you're going to do?



ya ive got it apart and waiting on the fans ill post some pics today  also i think my gtx 260 will look  good in there lol    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




    my  card i had lying around


----------



## Respital

Are you going to paint it, put lights, what?


----------



## kuntekente

Try this lol:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=33037038&l=74c01a37fa&id=15103113
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...hp?pid=33037039&id=15103113&fbid=562551669932


----------



## ScottALot

LMAO That's insane!


----------

